# Good Luck



## visu212 (Apr 20, 2009)

with 3 more days left from tomorrow, I wish everybody success on PE exam in your respective field.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks!

Good luck to everyone testing this week.


----------



## 3dB down (Apr 20, 2009)

I echo these wishes as well.

Get a good nights rest (if you can) and then take a deep breath and dig in!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 20, 2009)

Go kick some EE PE A$$!


----------



## geofs_PE (Apr 20, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Go kick some EE PE A$!


Thanks, I sure hope to!

Good luck fellow examinees!


----------

